# Polly's Home



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hope you got her in time. Some of these dogs just grab my heart more than others, for some reason Polly was one of them.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

glad she's finally HOME!!! take good care of that girl  and take some pics!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to hear that Polly is safe in your hands. Hopefully the vet trip on Monday will be successful and Polly will have a great life ahead of her.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thought's and Prayers coming you're way for Polly, hope she will recover quickly














 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks all will do. Here are some pictures from the transport.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that Polly is safe and being snuggled and loved. I pray that the treatments are in time so she will have a long happy life just being a happy dog.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Actually she looks great in these pictures. Can not see the horrible matting on her backside.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Glad Polly is with you and hope the treatment will work for you both, she looks a lovely girl!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Bless her, I hope all goes well.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

HJeart worm treatment is NOT FUN as my Honey can attest to. Luckily she was treated early on and has no ill effects from either thw worms nor the treatment. Prayers for sweet Polly that all goes well and she gets a lead a normal life frojm here on out.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hope all goes well with the HW treatment. She has a great face and I am so glad that she isw there with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Polly*

So glad Polly is with you. I am praying for her.
Don't know if there will be time to ask the Doc about the two suggestions for HW treatment, the Doxyceline(spelling ?) and novacaine at the injection site. 
Two of my friends have used this with their dogs and it worked wonders.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers she makes it through treatment without much difficulty. She's precious.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Polly*

Praying for Polly to make it thru her HW Treatment.

Any update from yesterday?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please Pray For Polly*

I asked Sholley how Polly is doing and if she went for her HW treatment yesterday:

Hi Karen,
Yes she did and she has them very very severly. She is having some breathing issues right now. Treatment started and will be for a long long time. Attached is her after the groomer yesterday. Does not even look like the same sweetie. Is she not gorgeous? *Keep the prayers going for her because she will need it. She does look happy though doesn't she?* 
Sholley


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*E-mld Sholley*

I emld. Sholley to see how Polly is doing.
She still needs our prayers.
Sholley said she is doing the same, no worse and no better.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Prayers still coming for Polly, she is a beautiful girl


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She looks like a very sweet dog. I pray her treatment will go smoothly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying for Polly*

*Praying for Polly!!! and Sholley!!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Any Update*

Any Update on beautiful Polly???


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing...she has been in my thoughts.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I would also like to know how she is doing. She looks like such a sweet heart and she deserves a long happy life.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I also would love to know how she is doing.


----------

